# Vanda Pimchai Beauty



## Ernie (Nov 20, 2010)

Our first Vanda. Vanda Pimchai Beauty (V. Taveesuksa X V. Chindavat). The pic is from a couple months ago, and we've since added a handful more, mostly blues.


----------



## ncart (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice two-tones! :clap::clap::clap:

Have you gotten any 'frangrant' ones such as Mimi Palmer cross yet? You got Smiley's in Clermont. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice Vanda Ernie. This is also a great breeder.


----------



## etex (Nov 21, 2010)

Yummy vanda- love the colors and the great shape!! Have you checked out Ritters Tropic One in Kissimmee? They sell great plants at a very good price and also sell on ebay.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful.

Are you, now that you are in Florida, getting into vandaceous breeding and vending?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 21, 2010)

I like that one quite a bit. Vanda's are my second love. Well maybe I should say third. First would be my wife, then paphs. then vandas.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 21, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Are you, now that you are in Florida, getting into vandaceous breeding and vending?



No. We needed something to shade the slippers.  My wife has always liked Vandas; so have I, but knew our limits in Chicago under lights.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2010)

That is a Vanda color I really like!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2010)

Super Gorgeous!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2010)

Fantastic! Great flowering.


----------



## hardy (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, I think you've got a great clone there :drool:



ncart said:


> Have you gotten any 'frangrant' ones such as Mimi Palmer cross yet?



I love the scent of Mimi Palmer! IMHO the most beautifully-scented of all the orchids I've smelled


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2010)

ncart said:


> Nice two-tones! :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Have you gotten any 'frangrant' ones such as Mimi Palmer cross yet? You got Smiley's in Clermont. :rollhappy:



Not yet. Time will tell.


----------



## jblanford (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW!! That looks great Ernie, you can grow all you want now... Jim.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 22, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2010)

Ernie said:


> No. We needed something to shade the slippers.  My wife has always liked Vandas; so have I, but knew our limits in Chicago under lights.


By the way, that's a nice photo.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: VANTASTIC !!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------

